# Jack Plate Switch



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

What is everyone running for a JP switch? I am buying a new Atlas Micro and having Tyler from HMP beef it up and not sure if Atlas ships with the up/down switch or not. Anyone know (I can contact TH Marine if not)? If they don't ship with the switch, What have you guys had good luck with? I see that TH Marine has one. Any other recommendations?

Wanted to run HMPs new JP but alas, timing will be off by a month or more. Crazy me sold my old engine in a day...and new one is sitting, ready to be installed.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

The Atlas should come with a simple toggle switch.


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

I use a bob’s machine shop turn signal style under my wheel. Super accessible. I have it on the same side as my controls. There are some available on eBay for like $40 bucks… at least there were.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

If it's not too late, don't get the MicroJacker. Wait 'till Tyler has his new unit ready to install. If you do, my Atlas has a simple toggle switch.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

DBStoots said:


> If it's not too late, don't get the MicroJacker. Wait 'till Tyler has his new unit ready to install. If you do, my Atlas has a simple toggle switch.


Been talking to Tyler. about it Timing just isn't going to work out as he is at least a month out (and you never know in reality) My old engine is sold so I need to get it off the boat and deliver it. I have an Atlas Micro now so I am familiar with the issues. Tyler is doing upgrades to my new one now. Gonna have to grin and bear it as it is only option now to fit on my Strike. Thanks for confirmation on that it is a simple toggle. Guess I will need to by a throttle mounted switch or a blinker. Was pretty happy with my throttle mount.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

matt_baker_designs said:


> I use a bob’s machine shop turn signal style under my wheel. Super accessible. I have it on the same side as my controls. There are some available on eBay for like $40 bucks… at least there were.


Thanks Matt - list price is a chunk more so I will check Ebay.


----------



## dwyermw (Jun 12, 2021)

The atlas micro ships with a really cheap crappy breaker switch which I recommend simply cutting out and put a good quality relay


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

dwyermw said:


> The atlas micro ships with a really cheap crappy breaker switch which I recommend simply cutting out and put a good quality relay


Unbolt the whole plate and recycle that junk


----------



## jddonnelly264 (Feb 14, 2020)

If your set up for remote steer and throttle but don’t have tilt and trim you can use the tilt and trim button on your throttle. It’s what I plan to do.

The atlas micro will need a adapter bracket for any clamp on small motors. My Yamaha f 25 did. In fact I had to drill a hole to position the bottom bracket further up to get it to support to my satisfaction.

the micro atlas weights 28lbs, by the time you add the adapter your close in weight to the bob’s. I am not sure if the bob’s needs a 140 buck adabtor.


----------

